# Lets see your Chromed Spaceliner style bike



## jd56

I, as many of you, am a collector of the Chromed Spaceliner style bikes.
It would be a great reference to see what yours (before and after) looks like.
There are so many variations of these Murrays, so lets see what you call a "Spaceliner"

Be sure to let us know what you had to do to get it in showroom condition.

Wayne Adam had a great post of his finished resto a while back...and was a great help.
Wayne it's your fault for getting me into these. I was content on the "ballooner" style bike when I started this obessession / addiction. But your post of the never seen before style bike, just did something to me. And I thank you for it.

*I'm proud of my two*. 

This is my after restoration of a 65' ladies and mens Astroflite






Here is the before on the mens (actually two, still working on the other)





Here's what needed to be done on these....

My ladies needed no work to look this good. What you see here is how I got it....an amazing condition find.
Battery tray is in rough condition but the light works. Still need to work on the horn. The rear talilight assembly is missing, working on finding that. The chromed headlight bezel needs replacing and the dash decals are rough. But, presentable for the moment.

The finished mens was a chore to get done. The clearcoat on the frame was peeling/flaking,faded and foxed. So a month of scraping the clearcoat with a razor blade, to get to the chromed frame was rough on the fingers but, the end result was amazing. He shines again!!
Still need to find a new headlight bezel as this one is cracked. Needs a new battry tray too....anybody got one??

The second mens Astroflite is still in resto. The seller still is trying to find the much needed tanklight parts and the tailight assembly.

Again, Lets See Yours!! And thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*1964 Sears Deluxe Spaceliner*

I posted these pix a while back. I restored this ladies Spaceliner this past year. I have owned the bike for about 20 years.
I stripped & polished the frame, and painted the metal parts with lacquer. Every part on the bike is original including the original Allstate tires.
 Thanks for looking!..............Wayne


----------



## tonylumps

*Here is a pair I am trying to sell locally*

Not Restored but cleaned up pretty good.Repacked all bearings and brakes They ride real nice


----------



## jd56

Wayne you already know I love your bike. Thanks for sharing the pics again.

Tony, wow!!! the chance of getting a 7 bar and conventional tanked spaceliner in "just cleaned and lubed" condition is amazing. One day I will add a 7 bar (even though the tank is plastic). Great looking bikes
Thanks for posting pics again.


----------



## vincev

These are not chrome but I know you would appreciate them anyway JD.


----------



## jd56

*They are all Spaceliners is someones eyes*

Vince thanks for sharing your tanklight collection. And I do appreciate the sharing.
2 painted 7 bars which are amazing even as a painted frame but, Spaceliners. Just enough chrome on these to make the bikes pop!! I notice these are in the living room unlike the others that are outside....I wouldn't let let out of my sight either...lol
I hope my wife will be as excited as me, when I bring two like these home one day....lol. 
And then not just one JC Higgins Flightliner but two, and of course the Sonic or Meteor Flite. 
All you need know is a StratoFlite, AstroFlite and a Sonic Flyer to round of the collection. 
Dang I love these Chromed and PAINTED forward thrust tanklights

Chrome  and the "Forward Thrust" tanklight seems to be synonymous to the "Spaceliner" style bike. But, the Chrome and Painted versions are the same in style and still "Liners" spaceliner bikes regardless of who designed it.   
Many confuse the original designer Viktor Schreckengost "Spaceliner" with the tanklight look. The misconception that if it's a late 50's to late 60's middleweight tanklight bike it's immediately labled a Spaceliner. 
Sure, we see that there are alot of versions of the same style manufacturered by Murray Ohio for the various retailersand they all look good to me and I don't have enough storage to collect them all. But, give me time and money and that quest will be fulfilled.

I Should have labled this thread as "Let's see your Chrome or Painted Tanklight bike that you call a Spaceliner". 

Then there are the earlier tanklights that started the whole look....one that comes to mind might be the Schwinn Streamline AeroCycle. I'm sure I will be corrected by the gurus, as this may not be one of the first but that is a cool looking bike. That's another thread to come.....hmmmm maybe soon.
What better way to make a wish list.


----------



## Barkeep

Heres a horrible picture of a grouping of ”liners”.
My mens sears spaceliner, ladies higgins flightliner, murray missle, and a buddies mens flightliner...
Ill post individuals later.


----------



## jpromo

Here's my recently completed Spaceliner pair. I got the men's last summer with just the tank shell. Harvested some parts from a complete bike, bought a battery tray on ebay, then picked up the matching complete lady on ebay locally for my girlfriend to ride when she's over. I rewired most everything and got the lights working. I'm in on the pair at about 225$ :o





And the other Schreckengost in the stable--my dad's 24" 5-speed Spyder.





If you're looking for luxurious, early tanklights, you've got the Shelby Airflow, Elgin Bluebird of course and, my favorite, Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## jd56

Thanks JP and BK for the pics. I want more!!!!

I did start a ballooner tanklight thread under the "general discussions forum" on the "oldest tanklight in your collection or want to add to your collection". And for those like me that don't have any real old ones I also asked that those in my situation post one they want....not necessarily can afford.

Thanks again for posting


----------



## jpromo

jd56 said:


> Thanks JP and BK for the pics. I want more!!!!
> 
> I did start a ballooner tanklight thread under the "general discussions forum" on the "oldest tanklight in your collection or want to add to your collection". And for those like me that don't have any real old ones I also asked that those in my situation post one they want....not necessarily can afford.
> 
> Thanks again for posting




Ah yes, that World's Fair Pacemaker pair certainly are not mine :o


----------



## jd56

Is the pacemaker a tanklight?  Cook looking bike for sure!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles

That Mercury Pacemaker is one killer looking bicycle.  I love it!!

Just enjoying the ride!
Brooks


----------



## partsguy

*Your Theme Song...*

Sorry but this obsession, say this tanklight fetish of yours, brings to mind this song by Huey Lewis and The News:

[video=youtube;N6uEMOeDZsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6uEMOeDZsA&ob=av3n[/video]

Now, I would show my Spaceliner, but I've had it for a long time and it is almost in "as found" condition still. Its the "Real Christine" bike from the "haunted" barn story I've told before. I put quotations around "Real Christine" and "haunted" because it is only my opinion and expereince, not that of an expert. Not that I really want that fact solidified. It would only further creep me out.

Now if I ever find all the parts I need and I finally tear into it...say a prayer folks, LOL! They say that renovation and remodeling of a house stirs such activity. Weather this is true or applies to bikes, I don't know. We will find out all in good time, I'm sure.

Should I maybe backlight the control panel in that same creepy green and have a Little Richard tape inside? hmm, oh the possibilities!


----------



## jd56

I inject wd40 and remove  the tracks with 0000 once a week. Then there the high i get from the daily dose of the cabe pill....My new drug for my obession.
Love the song and would trade a day of bike work for a little sun next to the babe on the bow of the boat. Shhshh here comes my wife,  got to go....

Oh real quick....Post the pics of your project in its present condition. The thread includes before pics too.

The addict


----------



## partsguy

jd56 said:


> I inject wd40 and remove  the tracks with 0000 once a week. Then there the high i get from the daily dose of the cabe pill....My new drug for my obession.
> Love the song and would trade a day of bike work for a little sun next to the babe on the bow of the boat. Shhshh here comes my wife,  got to go....
> 
> Oh real quick....Post the pics of your project in its present condition. The thread includes before pics too.
> 
> The addict




Well, I'm trapped at home at my dad's house. My car broke a coil spring and the bike is in mom's attic. Here is a very old pic of it when I first found it in the barn:






That barn is still kinda creepy. I'll go in for a Scooby Snack!

For the bike, I have so far, since that expereience so long ago, I just found the seat, the rest of the rack, fenders (maybe for an earlier model and may have to resell since one is for a springer model), gutted tank, horn, and upgraded the chaingaurd.

The bike was a painted frame model so it most likely had the rocket reflectors on the rack. I'm just restoring this because of the historyand story associated with it. That and it is a family classic and has been in the family for the better part of 30 years. No monetary motivation involved here!


----------



## jd56

*Need more pics!!*

Come on Spaceliner fans...I need more poictures of your Liner bike...chrome or painted, before, during or completed resto.

I know there is more


----------



## Uniblab

Well JD already knows this but for the benefit (detriment?) of those who don't, my rolling abortion is displayed in this thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25829-Oh-no-not-another-Spaceliner!


----------



## jd56

Thx Anthony for adding the pics here.
She's looking good.


----------



## Rockit!

I believe you would call it a "survivor"....right down to the original tubes.


----------



## jd56

Nice Rockit. Got a frontal shot? Showing the tanklight.
And nice to have the rear reflector chromed and the 3 band kickback hub.
Lets see a chainguard view too....please

Thanks for posting


----------



## jd56

*My new addition*

Just picked up this ladies Spaceliner.
My first true Spaceliner....almost. I wonder if it is a base model with both knobs. The pedals don't have the jewels but, the teal trim color is correct on them.
Need to find the correct rear fender with the tear drop rear reflector, (the stays don't look right) and check on the correctness of the front fender. It seems to be too short.
Wrong seat and the rat trap is missing. But, she rides great.


----------



## partsguy

jd56 said:


> Just picked up this ladies Spaceliner.
> My first true Spaceliner....almost. I wonder if it is a base model with both knobs. The pedals don't have the jewels but, the teal trim color is correct on them.
> Need to find the correct rear fender with the tear drop rear reflector, (the stays don't look right) and check on the correctness of the front fender. It seems to be too short.
> Wrong seat and the rat trap is missing. But, she rides great.





Ah-ah-ah, not so fast! That is a late model Spaceliner. Much like the one I picked up except yours is a bit more up scale. From what I've seen, these bikes were like cars. You can have any option your little desired. The front fender and the seat are both correct. I think this is a 1966/67 model, and I think 1967 was the last year for the Spaceliner. By that time, it had been scaled back from what it once was. Notice the screen on the chaingaurd? Its not painted and fancy like the gaurds of earlier. It resembles the new look (and less durable) designs seen on Murray-built Muscle Bike chaingaurds.

In addition, by 1965 (I think) with the Flightliner gone, the regular Spaceliner became a base model bike. Take mine, its a prime example. Painted frame, white tank, headlight, and reflectors. Also a non-springer bike. The Spaceliner could be had with a chrome frame, horn and light tank, etc. I think everything except the 2-speed kickback was available on it. What took its place as the top of the line bike? The Spaceliner Deluxe (I call it that). This bike had the more difficult to find "7" shaped tank, only available in chrome, with horn, headlight, tail light, deluxe seat, new style chaingaurd, and more all standard. The only thing you got to choose was the rear hub it had. Your choices were the Bendix two-speed kickback, or you could settle for the Bendix red band single speed coaster.

As far as I can see, the bike is correct and like George Thorogood said,

"One of them spoke up
Said leave this one alone"


----------



## jd56

*last of the mohicans...cool*



classicfan1 said:


> Ah-ah-ah, not so fast! That is a late model Spaceliner. Much like the one I picked up except yours is a bit more up scale. From what I've seen, these bikes were like cars. You can have any option your little desired. The front fender and the seat are both correct. I think this is a 1966/67 model, and I think 1967 was the last year for the Spaceliner. By that time, it had been scaled back from what it once was. Notice the screen on the chaingaurd? Its not painted and fancy like the gaurds of earlier. It resembles the new look (and less durable) designs seen on Murray-built Muscle Bike chaingaurds.
> 
> In addition, by 1965 (I think) with the Flightliner gone, the regular Spaceliner became a base model bike. Take mine, its a prime example. Painted frame, white tank, headlight, and reflectors. Also a non-springer bike. The Spaceliner could be had with a chrome frame, horn and light tank, etc. I think everything except the 2-speed kickback was available on it. What took its place as the top of the line bike? The Spaceliner Deluxe (I call it that). This bike had the more difficult to find "7" shaped tank, only available in chrome, with horn, headlight, tail light, deluxe seat, new style chaingaurd, and more all standard. The only thing you got to choose was the rear hub it had. Your choices were the Bendix two-speed kickback, or you could settle for the Bendix red band single speed coaster.
> 
> As far as I can see, the bike is correct and like George Thorogood said,
> 
> "One of them spoke up
> Said leave this one alone"




I thought for sure it was a peiced fender bike. thanks for the info. You sure know about these liners. 

As for the rear hub, mine has a komet not a single band bendix. Is that correct?

So I have a last of the breed Spaceliners and not missing anything. Cool beans. !966-67 huh?

As for the serial numbers on the Sears (502) stampings, I can't find out how you guys (you, Phil, Adam and many more) date the bikes using the numbers. here is what I have

502 463160 75442....the 463160 must be the date code right?
have you got this list at your fingertips for reference or, just judge the year by the style and accessories?

Thanks Stephen


----------



## partsguy

There is a couple of ways. You can determine exactly what year your bike is by refreencing the catalog. But before you buy every old Sears catalog out there, you've got have a ball park idea of what it is you are after. Obviously, I've taken the guess of '66/'67 from what your bike has on it. From there, you may check the catalogs if you want. Now, I'll dig out my '66 Spring and Summer catalog, but I have to tell you, the Sears catalogs have jumped in price since I bought it. I think I only paid about $20 for mine. And that was shipped!


----------



## partsguy

I checked my catalog and WishBookWeb and I was one year off, it was 1964 when they began to put out the new style chaingaurds. Anyway, your bike is a very close match to the 1966 numbers, so I'd bet its probably a 1967. I'd second guess '65.


----------



## jd56

classicfan1 said:


> I checked my catalog and WishBookWeb and I was one year off, it was 1964 when they began to put out the new style chaingaurds. Anyway, your bike is a very close match to the 1966 numbers, so I'd bet its probably a 1967. I'd second guess '65.




WishBookWeb?
And the catalog is a Sears catalog?
Are these serial numbers in either one of those references?
I want that list. These 502 prefixed numbers have had me stumped from the start. 
Me collecting all these murray I need a good sears numbers reference.


----------



## jd56

*http://www.wishbookweb.com/*

I assume this is the website you mentioned. 
Still like to know how you guys figure out the serial number. 
the 502 *463160* 75442 is what you are working off of,.


----------



## partsguy

jd56 said:


> I assume this is the website you mentioned.
> Still like to know how you guys figure out the serial number.
> the 502 *463160* 75442 is what you are working off of,.




Yes, as said, the second set of numbers in the serial number is the catalog number for the bike. Just look it up in the catalogs, its that simple, no chart needed!


----------



## brownster69

*my wifes spaceliner*

not sure of year but seems to be all original down to the sears tires









View attachment 47871


----------



## izee2

*Here's my 2 Spaceliners 63's*

Here ya go....my 2 Spaceliners. 1963's. Both are still a work in progress. Girls is pretty much complete but the mens is...well still in the works. The front fender isn't correct but I have one on the way. Still need the front of the light as well as the innards. OOps almost forgot the rear tail light lens too. ( Anyone have any of the light parts let me know...I know...wishful thinking!) Then a little spit and polish and I should be done. 

I have a 60's ross chrome bike also . I posted a pic or two of it before. I'll add them to this thread later. That bike is also as found...another project.










Thanks
 Tom


----------



## jd56

Lookin good. Tom and Brownster
The innards are what everyone needs. I asked first...lol.
Bezel for the front and the various tailights are scarce as well.
There are repops for the.teardrop reflector assemblies out there.

Thanks for posting Tom and Brownster

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Uniblab

This thread has got me to thinking (stop laffing, it does happen once in a while)....what is the general opinion of what constitutes a bike in the Spaceliner family? I should think the two main things would be:

1) Murray built
2) Use of the same basic frame
3) Similar although different tanks with integral headlights

The most obvious differences I've noticed between Spaceliners, Fliteliners and others (Western Flyers?) are:
Tanks including the headlight(s)
Rear rack
Taillight(s)
Reflectors
Seats
Handlebars and grips
Fenders
Pedals
Chainguard
Forks 
And of course chrome or painted frames and misc. decals

Because of their shared DNA I think it would be really cool to compile a who's who of these kissin cousins. Comments?


----------



## jd56

*"Forward Thrust" Tanklight*

Anthony,
I was amazed the first time I realized there was more than one variation to the original Sears Spaceliner. The differences you pointed out are on point. 
The one thing they all have in common is the "forward Thrust" headlight with a dash panel controls that vary depending on the retailer brand.. All protrude from the head tube and extend over the front fender. They are all Murray Ohio built bikes.

I haven't seen them all but here are some I got confused as Spaceliners. Keep in mind the  vision of many and their descriptions of a "Spaceliner" style bike basically was that the frame was chrome. However there are non chromed spaceliner style bikes as well which too were manufactured by Murray Ohio.

Here what I've found that I would classify as a "Spaceliner" styled bike. But, I would never list these as Spaceliners but, by their proper name.

Here is the first link I found to the Spaceliner once I found one and needed to know more.
http://www.trfindley.com/pgspclnr.html

Here is his first paragraph of the link:
_*The Spaceliner was sold by Sears, Roebuck and Co. from 1964 to 1968. It was manufactured by the Murray Bicycle Co. in Cleveland, Ohio. Victor Schrenkengost designed it, plus several other "Space Weight" models. They were sold by Murray, Western Auto Supply, and Firestone Tire stores*_. 

In my research I found this link that showed a 1963 Murray Ad for an Astro Flite
http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/forums/68/Murray-Catalogs-Ads

Here are a few and I'm sure there are more "Spaceliner" style bikes. I'm not the expert. I wanna be though.

Strato Flite
Astro Flite
Sonic Flyer

Flightliner
and of course the Spaceliner

I think the bike deserves a place here on the cabe with all the variations if not just pictures. Hence the reason I asked all that have one or consider theirs to be one to post pictures.


----------



## Uniblab

Thanks for those links John. Have tried PMing you but your mailbox is full.


----------



## puddlz

*Here are my 2 latest finds*









These are 1963's fully loaded with kick back hubs, can't wait to get them

Now if Tuesday can only get here so I can recieve them from the carrier, these sat in the window of a bike shop for 49 years is what the seller said, everything works.


----------



## jd56

*Wow...original condition?*

Puddlz are these superb examples of a mens and ladies Spaceliner in their original condition?

These are amazing specimens as a pair, even if they have been restored. 

thanks for posting the pics. very impressive. Hope they show up at your doorstep as pictured.


----------



## puddlz

Rockit! said:


> I believe you would call it a "survivor"....right down to the original tubes.




One of mine is identical to this one


----------



## puddlz

jd56 said:


> Puddlz are these superb examples of a mens and ladies Spaceliner in their original condition?
> 
> These are amazing specimens as a pair, even if they have been restored.
> 
> thanks for posting the pics. very impressive. Hope they show up at your doorstep as pictured.




I look at the pic's and see garage tome cleaning and enjoying a cold one in the near future too

These are Sears Spaceliner Deluxe models I was told


----------



## jd56

Look original to me. I have the same crud inbedded in my AstroFlites tank red paint. On both of them.

The deluxe kickback hub models are on the list for the upcoming additions to my collection....did I refer in the plural again...oh my...I'm going need another new shop again.


----------



## Uniblab

Only 4 words can describe these:

Be
You
Tea
Full!!!

Noticed something odd about the Spaceliner, it lacks red paint on the lower forks (see pic below). Am wondering what the circled plate is in the other pic. Perhaps a license plate??


----------



## jd56

My guess is same as yours, a bike tag.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## puddlz

Uniblab said:


> Only 4 words can describe these:
> 
> Be
> You
> Tea
> Full!!!
> 
> Noticed something odd about the Spaceliner, it lacks red paint on the lower forks (see pic below). Am wondering what the circled plate is in the other pic. Perhaps a license plate??
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/wingmahpics/Spaceliner63blue#
> https://picasaweb.google.com/wingmahpics/Spaceliner63red#
> 
> Here is a link to all the pic's and yes it is some kind of plate, still awaiting on the arrival of these


----------



## mruiz

*seat*



jd56 said:


> Just picked up this ladies Spaceliner.
> My first true Spaceliner....almost. I wonder if it is a base model with both knobs. The pedals don't have the jewels but, the teal trim color is correct on them.
> Need to find the correct rear fender with the tear drop rear reflector, (the stays don't look right) and check on the correctness of the front fender. It seems to be too short.
> Wrong seat and the rat trap is missing. But, she rides great.




 I pick up a seat like that with grips, but in Gold glider/ sparkels.
 mitch


----------



## Uniblab

puddlz said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/wingmahpics/Spaceliner63blue#
> https://picasaweb.google.com/wingmahpics/Spaceliner63red#
> 
> Here is a link to all the pic's and yes it is some kind of plate, still awaiting on the arrival of these




Thanks for those links. Could I impose on you the request for a couple more close ups of the tailight please? The views of this on both bikes are from an angle looking down, would appreciate a view looking head on along with some from the side or side angle. Thanks!


----------



## BrentP

puddlz said:


> These are 1963's fully loaded with kick back hubs, can't wait to get them
> 
> Now if Tuesday can only get here so I can recieve them from the carrier, these sat in the window of a bike shop for 49 years is what the seller said, everything works.




Great bikes, but why do you think they're 1963's?  Is that what the seller said?  My understanding is that the Spaceliner wasn't introduced until 1964, and that's the first year it shows up in the Sears catalogs. I have copies of the Sears Spring/Summer catalog bike pages from 1960 to 1965, as well as some Christmas Catalogs, and the first time the Spaceliner appears is in 1964 (then there's a change to the more pointed/spacey style in 1966).


----------



## BrentP

jd56 said:


> Just picked up this ladies Spaceliner.
> My first true Spaceliner....almost. I wonder if it is a base model with both knobs. The pedals don't have the jewels but, the teal trim color is correct on them.
> Need to find the correct rear fender with the tear drop rear reflector, (the stays don't look right) and check on the correctness of the front fender. It seems to be too short.
> Wrong seat and the rat trap is missing. But, she rides great.




Hi jd56.  I'm compiling a list of all the model numbers of the various Spaceliner configurations, and I don't have a model number for the bike that matches yours (1964/65 women's, chrome frame, standard fork).  Would you mind providing me with your serial number?  The 4th through 8th digits (5 digits beginning with 46) indicate the catalog model number.  For example, 46911 is the model number for your bike with the springer fork (I think yours might be 46950, but I'm not 100% sure).

You're right, the front fender does appear to be too short, but that's probably an illusion due to the wheel being turned at an angle.  Page 305 of the 1964 Christmas catalog shows it with a chrome luggage rack on the front for the chrome models that didn't have a springer fork (the painted models had a simple fork and no rack).

Much appreciated.

*EDIT:*
I made the above post before seeing a later post from you where you indicated your serial number.  According to your info, your model number is 46316 (this would match the catalog number).  All the digits after that refer to the bike serial number, but you were missing one digit in your post (there should be 15 digits).  My only question now is whether yours is a 26" or 24" wheel, and whether it's a 1-speed or 2-speed hub (I'm guessing it's a 26" 1-speed, but I need to know because each has a different code).

Yours is definitely either a 1964 or a 1965, because they changed the Spaceliner in late 1965 to look like this (image taken from the 1966 Christmas catalog).  Note the different cowling/tank, light, and chain guard design compared to pre-1966.


----------



## puddlz

Uniblab said:


> Thanks for those links. Could I impose on you the request for a couple more close ups of the tailight please? The views of this on both bikes are from an angle looking down, would appreciate a view looking head on along with some from the side or side angle. Thanks!




I mjust had both arrive last weekend here, pulled them down to clean m up will post pic's in a couple weeks when back from Cozumel trip.


----------



## puddlz

BrentP said:


> Great bikes, but why do you think they're 1963's?  Is that what the seller said?  My understanding is that the Spaceliner wasn't introduced until 1964, and that's the first year it shows up in the Sears catalogs. I have copies of the Sears Spring/Summer catalog bike pages from 1960 to 1965, as well as some Christmas Catalogs, and the first time the Spaceliner appears is in 1964 (then there's a change to the more pointed/spacey style in 1966).




The owner I got these from said that they were 63's


----------



## BrentP

puddlz said:


> The owner I got these from said that they were 63's




What I discovered as I was compiling a list of all Spaceliner models during all the years of production is that there is an awful lot of incorrect information about them floating around on the internet, and most people don't know the correct year of their bike unless they're the original owner.

Now that I have finished my database of Spaceliner models and years, I can confirm that there is no such thing as a 1963 Spaceliner.  They were built for Sears between 1964 and 1968, and the original style was updated for the final three years of the product run (the horizontal tank was eliminated and the cowling and light became more streamlined, among other changes).  During any given year of production, there were between 20 and 30 different versions of the Spaceliner, each identified by a unique product number.  Pretty crazy, huh?

In your post you said you thought the "rat trap" was missing.  What were you referring to, as they never came with rat traps?


----------



## puddlz

BrentP said:


> What I discovered as I was compiling a list of all Spaceliner models during all the years of production is that there is an awful lot of incorrect information about them floating around on the internet, and most people don't know the correct year of their bike unless they're the original owner.
> 
> Now that I have finished my database of Spaceliner models and years, I can confirm that there is no such thing as a 1963 Spaceliner.  They were built for Sears between 1964 and 1968, and the original style was updated for the final three years of the product run (the horizontal tank was eliminated and the cowling and light became more streamlined, among other changes).  During any given year of production, there were between 20 and 30 different versions of the Spaceliner, each identified by a unique product number.  Pretty crazy, huh?
> 
> In your post you said you thought the "rat trap" was missing.  What were you referring to, as they never came with rat traps?




Someone buy this guy a round of beverages


----------



## Uniblab

BrentP said:


> In your post you said you thought the "rat trap" was missing.  What were you referring to, as they never came with rat traps?




I'm sure he's talking about the springer fork, my jalopie has one as most if not all Spaceliners I've seen do. The spring has an unusual shape and instead of being a traditional coil it quite closely resembles the kind used on a mouse or rat trap.


----------



## BrentP

Uniblab said:


> I'm sure he's talking about the springer fork, my jalopie has one as most if not all Spaceliners I've seen do. The spring has an unusual shape and instead of being a traditional coil it quite closely resembles the kind used on a mouse or rat trap.




Either that, or he means the chrome front rack that came on some of the non-springer versions.  The chrome frame bikes came with either a springer fork (deluxe), or no springer but with a chrome front rack, or no springer and no front rack (as his is equipped).  There were 20 different Spaceliner configurations that year.


----------



## Uniblab

Aye, but speaking for myself (and the voices) when I always think of the fork when I hear the term rat trap.


----------



## jd56

*rat trap*



BrentP said:


> What I discovered as I was compiling a list of all Spaceliner models during all the years of production is that there is an awful lot of incorrect information about them floating around on the internet, and most people don't know the correct year of their bike unless they're the original owner.
> 
> Now that I have finished my database of Spaceliner models and years, I can confirm that there is no such thing as a 1963 Spaceliner.  They were built for Sears between 1964 and 1968, and the original style was updated for the final three years of the product run (the horizontal tank was eliminated and the cowling and light became more streamlined, among other changes).  During any given year of production, there were between 20 and 30 different versions of the Spaceliner, each identified by a unique product number.  Pretty crazy, huh?
> 
> In your post you said you thought the "rat trap" was missing.  What were you referring to, as they never came with rat traps?




brentP this is what I would refer to as the rat trap
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc6043492

I also see you need my complete serial number as I may have omitted a digit.
I will get the bike pulled out from the workshop tomorrow and will shoot you a picture.

Also seeing that you have done a great job getting and compiling the Spaceliner and other linber style bikes together in a list of possible options, can you publish this so we don't blowup youre pm messages asking for ident info.

then again we can just ask you but, it would be great to have that at my fingertips as well.

Thanks
John


----------



## BrentP

jd56 said:


> Also seeing that you have done a great job getting and compiling the Spaceliner and other linber style bikes together in a list of possible options, can you publish this so we don't blowup youre pm messages asking for ident info.




Hi John.  I'd like to add the info I've compiled to The CABE as a permanent reference resource, but I have a couple of final pieces of info I still need to confirm, as well as find a few additional reference pictures.  I want to have reference pictures of everything to go along with the table of serial numbers and build configurations, and I'm about 80% there as far as the pictures go.

As far as rat traps go, I've always termed a rat trap as the long spring loaded clamp that you used to find on some rear or front racks (just like a rat or mouse trap) that would hold books or other items in place on the rack.  Here's an example.

Brent


----------



## jd56

That does make more sense when the rat trap term is used...I had always just called that a book rack.

So what I've been calling the rat trap is actually just a front springer??
What is the term used to describe the non rat trap front "7" shaped chromed dual rail attached to the headtube?
Sounds like a stupid question but, I don't want to keep calling an accessory the wrong description.

Finally, this reseach that you have spent undaunting hours compiling, will it include all "Spaceliner" style forward thrust tanklight Murray bikes...chromed and painted?

When I first started on this quest to accumilate every "Spaceliner" styled bike I could get my hands on, there was very little information here on the cabe. I'm amazed how many collectors that have one. I'm not surprised that these are a popular bike as the space age chromed bike is a real head turner. The painted version too.
I am surprised there are so many variations. 

Thanks for your willingness to enlighten us on these and I will double check the serial# today.

JD


----------



## puddlz

jd56 said:


> That does make more sense when the rat trap term is used...I had always just called that a book rack.
> 
> So what I've been calling the rat trap is actually just a front springer??
> What is the term used to describe the non rat trap front "7" shaped chromed dual rail attached to the headtube?
> Sounds like a stupid question but, I don't want to keep calling an accessory the wrong description.
> 
> Finally, this reseach that you have spent undaunting hours compiling, will it include all "Spaceliner" style forward thrust tanklight Murray bikes...chromed and painted?
> 
> When I first started on this quest to accumilate every "Spaceliner" styled bike I could get my hands on, there was very little information here on the cabe. I'm amazed how many collectors that have one. I'm not surprised that these are a popular bike as the space age chromed bike is a real head turner. The painted version too.
> I am surprised there are so many variations.
> 
> Thanks for your willingness to enlighten us on these and I will double check the serial# today.
> 
> JD




K I have a question for those out there, 

Vacuume plating plastic known as chrome plating plastic, if anyone has any contacts send me a p.m. I got a price here in Ca. and it was 250.00 per piece plus 8 weeks out, these guys must think the economy is rocking @ that price.

Hell I can get a whole bike for the price of 1 piece.:eek:


----------



## Uniblab

Locate a copy of Hemmings Motor News, this is the old car restorer's bible for restoration parts and services. Cars have been using chrome plated plastic parts since at least the 50's.


----------



## BrentP

jd56 said:


> What is the term used to describe the non rat trap front "7" shaped chromed dual rail attached to the headtube?
> Sounds like a stupid question but, I don't want to keep calling an accessory the wrong description.




I just call it a chrome front rack.  On bikes that didn't come with the springer fork, you could get it either with or without the front rack.



jd56 said:


> Finally, this reseach that you have spent undaunting hours compiling, will it include all "Spaceliner" style forward thrust tanklight Murray bikes...chromed and painted?




Yes, it includes everything.... both the chrome and painted frame versions (and all their variations) and both the original style (with straight, horizontal tanks) built in 1964-65 and the "forward-thrust" tank versions (often referred to as the "7" style) built in 1966-68.  Interestingly, the bottom of the Spaceliner line (original style with painted frame and no options) was built for the entire five years of the Spaceliner run, so it overlapped the "7" bikes in 66 through 68.  All the other versions of the original style bike stopped being produced after the introduction of the "7" style.



jd56 said:


> When I first started on this quest to accumilate every "Spaceliner" styled bike I could get my hands on, there was very little information here on the cabe. I'm amazed how many collectors that have one. I'm not surprised that these are a popular bike as the space age chromed bike is a real head turner. The painted version too.
> I am surprised there are so many variations.




I was surprised too at how little information was available online about them, and how many variations there were (between 20 and 30 depending on the model year) even though it is an iconic bike that seems to owned by a lot of collectors.  I got a Deluxe Spaceliner for my birthday in either '64 or '65 (24" boys version) and it's the one bike I have always regretted not holding onto.  In the mid to late 60's we were living in Marin Co. California, and I used to ride that Spaceliner on the mountain fire roads all over Marin (in the days before the invention of the mountain bike and before anyone even thought of the idea of riding bikes on mountain trails).  It was a special time in my life.  I recently decided I wanted another Spaceliner of my own, to relive the memories so to speak, so I found one of the same vintage and started my quest to learn all I could about them... thus my serial number/model variation/photo project.  At the moment, mine is completely stripped down and well on its way to being rejuvenated into a 'factory fresh' bike.  When I'm done I'm hoping to have it looking like it just came out of the box.

Brent


----------



## puddlz

Uniblab said:


> Locate a copy of Hemmings Motor News, this is the old car restorer's bible for restoration parts and services. Cars have been using chrome plated plastic parts since at least the 50's.




Thanks for the info


----------



## BrentP

puddlz said:


> K I have a question for those out there,
> 
> Vacuume plating plastic known as chrome plating plastic, if anyone has any contacts send me a p.m. I got a price here in Ca. and it was 250.00 per piece plus 8 weeks out, these guys must think the economy is rocking @ that price.
> 
> Hell I can get a whole bike for the price of 1 piece.:eek:




Of course I can help   I've looked into this thoroughly.  I'll pm you.


----------



## Uniblab

Some plastic rechromers via the interwebs: http://www.bing.com/search?q=Plastic+Rechroming+Service&FORM=QSRE3


----------



## puddlz

BrentP said:


> Of course I can help   I've looked into this thoroughly.  I'll pm you.




http://www.customcoatings.net/


----------



## jd56

Just pocked this up from a guy. Was throwing it in the trash. Battery tray is in amazing shape....hotdiggitydog!!!!
Maybe a 65 and is a Stratoflite. Painted girls (purple).
Switch panel is damaged. Rims and front wheel are toast but the spinner, rear wheel and chainguard are in fair shapd.
Not bad for a trash heap rescue.
Dang i love this hobby!!!!












Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy

*Group junker shot*

Well I shot this pic last week of all but one of my Silver Jets/Kings. The only one not pictured is my '66 which is still in pieces as I hunt down the right parts bike.

- Gold one is a 1963 Huffy
- Blue one is a 1964 Monark
- Red one is a 1965 Huffy

ALL slated for restoration of varying degrees. I didn't have the heart to part out either girls bikes. Dammit. I found a near mint, almost NOS tail light bezel on eBay and I paid out the butt to get it. Why have I found the tail light bezel and lens but not the actual RACK?! AHHH! I have a set of red grips for the '65 stored indoors, along with two early tail light lenses for the '63, and I have two parts tanks in the shed for the '64 and later models. 














I also have a lead on at least one Huffy "H" grip in red for my '66 and another lead on a potential parts bike. I just have to make room for it. Don't tell anybody I might bring home another one...SHHHH!


----------



## jd56

*Silver King and or Jet....on the list*

Yeah I like the chromes Kings and Jets. Don't know much about them and if I start collecting them I will have to double my workshop shed storage area....which means buying another shed.

Stephen you sure find some good finds. For a young whipper snapper.

Those three look like great condition bikes for what little is missing. 
If I decide to part out...which I don't want to...my 67 ladies Eldorado I'll let you know. Looks like you need a bezel and the chainring at least. I got the 67 ladies thinking the bezels were the same on the mens but, the top cutout and bottom cutout for the head tubes are flip flopped. 
My new ladies is a cool blue color...I like it!...not bad for $60


----------



## jd56

BrentP said:


> Of course I can help   I've looked into this thoroughly.  I'll pm you.




Please do brother...lots of my bezels need to be done.


----------



## Kidahginn

*Does this count?*

love riding my 1967 Huffy Thunderbird, rides like a .... well, a 1967 Thunderbird


----------



## puddlz

Mine will be ready in a week, doing some cosmetic's on both


----------



## jd56

Kid...looking good.
Looking forward to the pics pud

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skipray

My chrome spaceliner.I spent the last month trying to get the rust off it.I got most of it off giving it an acid bath.I should have taken before and after picks,but didn't have a camera.


----------



## jd56

Nice Skipray..love to see a closeup of the switch panel when you can.
Thanks for posting

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kngtmat

This is how I got it that looks like it was rode hard ona trail or whatever, the rims I believe are original but the unoriginal front hub is cracked and the 5 speed freewheel the guy put on it has a broken off tooth.







I have done some things to it but they will not stay on it when I ever have the money or trade it with the Klunker parts for another more original bike close enough since I don't have a car to take it to be shipped or anything, these wheels are mix-matched but have the same 26 x 1 3/8 tires.


----------



## jd56

thanks for posting....Ill keep an eye out for a "7 bar" tank for you. They rarely pop up though. 
But the Chrome shined up nice and looks better than the military green for sure.
Still lots of parts to get.


----------



## izee2

*My addition(s) to the Spaceliner fleet....*

Here is my recent find. I went on a quest to find some needed parts for my Spaceliner and came across these two beauties. Should be able to salvage enough parts to complete mine and redo another. Lookie like a lot of 0000 steel wool and wd40 in my future. 

Anyone ever have one of these seats apart? The black seats pan is actually broken in half. Its held together with the material from the seat. Not sure how hard it would be to repair.


Thanks
Tom


----------



## kngtmat

Cool & Thanks, I just hope I could afford one. 


The fork that was on it is in the shed because for some odd reason the steerer tube is thicker than usual so no head set can fit not even the one that was on it that was very very hard to get off of to begin with so I had to use another bikes fork that is chrome but it had some small areas of original clear blue/green color on it but I hope also hope to get a rat trap fork eventhough this bike didn't have one originally.



Those are nice plus you have the tanks along with rat trap forks, I have used turtle wax chrome polish with rust remover & a brass brush to clean my chrome.


----------



## BrentP

izee2 said:


> Here is my recent find. I went on a quest to find some needed parts for my Spaceliner and came across these two beauties. Should be able to salvage enough parts to complete mine and redo another. Lookie like a lot of 0000 steel wool and wd40 in my future.
> 
> Anyone ever have one of these seats apart? The black seats pan is actually broken in half. Its held together with the material from the seat. Not sure how hard it would be to repair.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Tom




PM sent.

Nice find TOM.  My experience with the Spaceliner Troxel saddles is that it's extremely difficult to find anyone who can repair them.  I've been trying to find someone who can re-stitch the silver edging, and have taken it to numerous upholstery shops, motorcycle seat restoration shops, and shoe repair shops, and so far nobody has been able to help me.  They all say the board/pan is too thick and hard for their equipment.  The only option I haven't been to yet is a saddle maker for horses, and that's my next and final option.  If all else fails, I'm going to try stitching it myself with a hand awl.  In your case, I'll bet if you took a piece of rigid plastic, like plexiglas, or metal sheet, and shaped it appropriately, you could probably epoxy it to the underside of the pan and that would hopefully hold it together.


----------



## jd56

I don't think these seats are hard to find....but, then I haven't been looking for one.

It's great to have the original seat but, they are uncomfortable as all get out....at least for my old backside.

I've noticed that Huffy seats (the length wise pleated type are sometimes equiped on these. Now that seat a a bit more comfortable.

I'll keep an eye out for a mens black sivler belted seat for you guys. My AstroFlites are red....just saying

Tom nice finds by the way....I assume both are Spaceliners? The other with the cleaner tank looks alot like and AstroFlite tank. I can't tell in the pics


----------



## drwood

*Just found this Thursday*

I found this one on CL for 40 bucks,thought i'd fix it up for my girlfriend. As you can see it needs several parts,so hopefuly i can find some parts here i can buy. Any info on parts would make the little "OL Lady" happy. Also thank you for the pics of front fender.


----------



## jd56

drwood said:


> I found this one on CL for 40 bucks,thought i'd fix it up for my girlfriend. As you can see it needs several parts,so hopefuly i can find some parts here i can buy. Any info on parts would make the little "OL Lady" happy. Also thank you for the pics of front fender.




Doctor wood....what?? $40? are you kidding me?....in Minnesota no less...mimimal  rust too...great find.

The tank is in great shape. Not sure which decal you were asking about in the pm but that switch panel is in amazing shape. The bezel still is chromed as well. And you still got the lens. 
Hows the battery tray look?

Shame about the rear rack. This model should have a book rack and rear hole for the top mounted rear tailight which are hard to find even the bottom mounted battery can.
Looks like the rear fender is missing the teardrop reflector but, Brentp could verify that.

Again great find and thanks for posting the Astroflite....another Spaceliner styled bike with the ever so popular chromed frame and forward thrust tanklight.
This one should cleanup nice.


----------



## drwood

*Decal*

I thought i seen a pic of a murry decal on top of the head lite.  Dont know about the battery box yet,bought over phone,going to pick up on tuesday. Found another one in FL for 95 Bucks. just waiting for price on shipping and then i'll have 2. But do want to get 1 for myself to ride.


----------



## jd56

drwood said:


> I thought i seen a pic of a murry decal on top of the head lite.  Dont know about the battery box yet,bought over phone,going to pick up on tuesday. Found another one in FL for 95 Bucks. just waiting for price on shipping and then i'll have 2. But do want to get 1 for myself to ride.




You're right there is one on the tanklight bezel







rarely are they found in this condition


----------



## drwood

*tank decal*

Nice pic of decal on lite Thanks..i see i need one small decal on the tank also.


----------



## jd56

There are two of the oval decals, one each side of the tank.

There is a member here that makes decals....  Bruce (bcrawf283) pm him for a price on those.
Contact Classicfan1 on the jewel you need...he was talking about getting similar ones made for his Huffys.


----------



## kngtmat

Wow $40 and she will like that bike because they are awesome even the ladies bikes so ggod score, I have been looking everywhere close enough to me to find a ladies bike for parts.


----------



## jd56

kngtmat said:


> Wow $40 and she will like that bike because they are awesome even the ladies bikes so ggod score, I have been looking everywhere close enough to me to find a ladies bike for parts.




I have one missing the switch panel and innerds that I'm thinking of letting go..

Painted and rough but the bezel and lens is there. Originally purple...a ladies StratoFlite. All are basically the same except this is a painted frame.

Needs fenders and handlebars as I recall. Not to mention rims and tires. 

Make me an offer...i have to get some pictures


----------



## kngtmat

Oh man I sure wished I can, no money because of no job and no one is buying the stuff I have on CL and believe me I hate being one of those guys that finally get on offer especially after I spend what I have on something closer yet I needed less than then I miss out.


My last bit of money I have for bikes is in a commitment for a Banana Seat from JKent for my 68 Stingray rat project frame that was given to me for free from a member over at RRB last year.


----------



## jd56

kngtmat said:


> Oh man I sure wished I can, no money because of no job and no one is buying the stuff I have on CL and believe me I hate being one of those guys that finally get on offer especially after I spend what I have on something closer yet I needed less than then I miss out.
> 
> 
> My last bit of money I have for bikes is in a commitment for a Banana Seat from JKent for my 68 Stingray rat project frame that was given to me for free from a member over at RRB last year.




wait a minute you got stuff here for sale right, maybe we can trade some stuff.
I'll look at your posts later.


----------



## kngtmat

Yeah I have stuff for sale or trade but I like to stay as close as I can to where I live because I have no car just bikes and I know nothing about shipping, I am staying with my mom & dad along with my brother and my sister is living near Orlando Fl trying to find a job while staying with her friends.


----------



## kngtmat

I haven't been felling like being online lately but here is an update with different stem & handlebars that I might keep on it but I don't know.


----------



## WEAKFISH

Great bikes...anyone know where I can get a headset that fits these bikes. The typical headset is too small and the cups just spin in the frame.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Not sure how I missed this thread but here are some pics of my 63 Western Flyer Strato Flyer.  A pretty cool bike. I usually only do the Schwinn thing but this one is staying in the collection!


----------



## jd56

*Nice Strato Flyer*



schwinnbikebobb said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread but here are some pics of my 63 Western Flyer Strato Flyer.  A pretty cool bike. I usually only do the Schwinn thing but this one is staying in the collection!




That is a nice Strato Flyer. Love those double light bezels. 
This picture needs to be added to the "Photo Album" thread for Western Flyer. I think I started one, if not I will and then post my Sabre Flyer.

Nice Strato for sure!!!!

Thanks for posting the pics....,
 as the Photo Album threads are suppose to give reference as to what is correct and yours looks all there and correct.

JD


----------



## kenspaceliners

My Spaceliner started off as bare frame bought off ebay. I scrounged up enough parts to build it to look like a drag bike. I just bought a nice womans Spaceliner and transfered the parts over to my mens bike. I still need to hunt down a second gerneration tank and chainguard. 
Kenny


----------



## jd56

*Need the 7 bar tank*

Kenny, that frame is a Spaceliner 7 bar tanklight model. The half moon tab on the forward edge of the down cantilever tube is the giveaway. These tanks are hard to come bay and cost a few pennies once you find one. There was a blue ladies one on ebay not to log ago that sold for $73.00. You will need a red one for the boys frame. 
Here is what the one that sold for looks like 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120929014669?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Be sure to call me about the bike, I'll do what I can for a neighbor, well for any member for that matter. But new neighbors are good to have.


----------



## puddlz

*Higgins springer*

I just saw this in Chicago if anyone is looking for one
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3158833161.html
J.C. Higgins Bike - $200 (Palatine)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-07-23, 7:47PM CDT
 Reply to: tpdqt-3158833161@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


New Price !!!
 Chrome J.C. Higgins Bike
 Very good shape 
Light kit available for the front


----------



## jd56

puddlz said:


> I just saw this in Chicago if anyone is looking for one
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3158833161.html
> J.C. Higgins Bike - $200 (Palatine)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-07-23, 7:47PM CDT
> Reply to: tpdqt-3158833161@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> New Price !!!
> Chrome J.C. Higgins Bike
> Very good shape
> Light kit available for the front




Seems fair priced but the bezel has been painted it appears. Full retail on a mint condition Higgins Flightliner would be about 300-350...again full retail.
$200 is a good price if your local. It would be interesting to know why the light kit is listed as a separate item. Like it would be extra cost?
At $200 it has to have the light chromed bezel and lens, and innerds (battery tray and bulb holder). 
Also, wonder why the chainguard side and front view are not pictured.

In this condition $150 tops in my opinion...just saying...nice collector bike though and it has the later springer front fork with the painted to match fork tips.

Wish I was in Chicago, cause I'd go look at it.


----------



## bricycle

Here's the m.o. mfg wheel


----------



## kngtmat

I will be getting a Spaceliner rack soon, I will post a pic after I get it here.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I guess I missed this thread! Here's my CBC/Ross built Thunder Jet,



Star Jet,



and, Snyder built Firestone:



Someday, i'd like to have a Murray Spaceliner in the flock.


----------



## jd56

Thanks for posting Adam.
JD


----------



## cyclebuster

these things are apparently worthless.  Mine is setting at $10 on ebay, and there is one with a tank for $89.


----------



## BrentP

cyclebuster said:


> these things are apparently worthless.  Mine is setting at $10 on ebay, and there is one with a tank for $89.



What are you selling, and what's the auction URL?


----------



## jd56

cyclebuster said:


> these things are apparently worthless.  Mine is setting at $10 on ebay, and there is one with a tank for $89.




was this the Spaceliner that is now at $10...maybe I misunderstood the post?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-Mens-...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Here's my now complete and ready to restore Spaceliner that I got at the Trexlertown meet  on October 7. Izee2 helped me complete it by selling me the missing hubcap and crashrail. The bike is sweet the way it sits now, but it will be nothing short of spectacular once ot has it's repaint work is hopefully completed by mid to late summer, next year, 2013. Sorry it took so long to post this, JD. I did have another post ready to do that explained my personal childhood history with wanting one of these, but I accidently deleted the text when I was working with the attachments. I'm still really P/O'ed about this right now, so you'll have to settle for these  images for now.The first one taken in the daylight in my shop shows the bike with the new Kenda 26" X 1.75" whitewall tires I got from MLC last week at the big Hershey AACA meet The tires, as you can see look great. The tread does have 1960's type non Schwinn type styling to them, and are actually a slightly smaller tire than what is ran on a Schwinn wheel, (S-7 type 26" X 1-3/4") Schwinn tires will not fit Murray rims, as I found out. I have cleaned all the chromed metal on the bike, and for a non-Schwinn bike, I'm impressed by how nice the chrome still looks on this bike!  The second picture taken in the evening shows the bike  yesterday right after I installed the crank "hubcap" and seat crashrail.

Jim.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*Earlier images.*

Here are some earlier images that I took of the the bike after I unloaded it off the truck, after I got it home from Trexlertown last week, but before I did any cleaning work, or replaced the tires, or added missing parts. This bike just has the looks that go on forever! there is no bad viewing angle of a SPACELINER!!

Jim.


----------



## jd56

Youre right the looks go on and o.
It looks great without the repaint. 
Thanks for posting

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*The paint is shot, contrary to what the photos show.*



jd56 said:


> Youre right the looks go on and o.
> It looks great without the repaint.
> Thanks for posting
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




The paint on the thing, when you see it in person is just too scruffy for my tastes. There is too much rust through the paint on the frame. I have done total repaints on bikes before, most recently a paint match job on my radiant green custom 5 speed 1961 MK IV Jaguar in 2010. So I feel I can handle this bike, also and make it look very nice. Take a GOOD look at this image, and I'll think you'll agree, the paint looks like crap. I don't go by that old adage that it is original only once crap if the paint looks this bad. Sure, I wish I could save it, but in the condition the paint is now, it does not do it's job in protecting the underlying metal,  it has been compromised, and the rust will only get worse, if it is not repainted.  So for this bike, pretty soon it is "Ripperdown Time!"

Jim.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*1964 Sears Spaceliner NON-springer fork truss bar set WANTED.*

Here is the picture from the 1964 Sears Christmas catalog showing the type of truss bar set I am looking for on my standard front fork bike. I drew arrows pointing to the truss bar set. I believe it has to be mounted onto the fork steer tube before the lower bearing race is pressed on there, (See new image I just posted 10/21/12) before the fork is installed in the headtube on the frame of the bike. I don't think this item is too common, nor is it very easy to find. The catalog picture seen here shows the truss bars on a chrome deluxe Spaceliner, but the bike has a regular fork on it with no springer fork. The 1964 catalog does not have a picture of the standard painted frame Spaceliner, so I really  do not know whether the standard bikes had these or not. Lets just say that I want to turn my 'liner into custom a deluxe equipped standard bike. I want to dress the bike out, in other words, minus the chrome frame.

Remember, I not only need the truss bars, but I also need the truss bar mounting plate that slips over the fork steerer tube and sets on top of the fork crown, and then the lower bearing race goes on top of this. (see the picture of the front end of the older Murray built JC Higgins bike with the same truss bar set up as what was on the non springer deluxe 1964 Spaceliners.

Jim.


----------



## BrentP

Schwinndemonium said:


> Here's my now complete and ready to restore Spaceliner that I got at the Trexlertown meet  on October 7. Izee2 helped me complete it by selling me the missing hubcap and crashrail.




I'll let you in on something, Jim; you've unknowingly 'Frankened' your bike.  That's a base model #46303 Spaceliner, and that version didn't come with a hubcap or seat crash rail.  They look nice on the bike, but they aren't original equipment.  Everything else on it looks original.

Here's a pic from a 1966 Sears catalog.  By the way, the base 46303 model (and the ladies and 24" wheel versions) were the only model Spaceliners to be manufactured for the entire five year life of the Spaceliner brand (64-68).  The various chrome 'optioned up' models with top-tube mounted, horizontal tanks ran for two years (64-65) and were then phased out when the down-tube mounted, 7-shape, thrust-forward tank  version was introduced from 66-68.

BTW, yours was manufactured between 66-68.  The tip-off is the pedals.  The only change made between 64-68 was that the 3-jewel reflector pedals on the men's 46303 were changed to a single diamond shape reflector from 66-68 to correspond with the pedals on the new thrust-forward design Spaceliners.








Schwinndemonium said:


> Here is the picture from the 1964 Sears Christmas catalog showing the type of truss bar set I am looking for on my standard front fork bike. I drew arrows pointing to the truss bar set. I believe it has to be mounted onto the fork steer tube before the lower bearing race is pressed on there, before the fork is installed in the headtube on the frame of the bike. I don't think this item is too common, nor is it very easy to find. The catalog picture seen here shows the truss bars on a chrome deluxe Spaceliner, but the bike has a regular fork on it with no springer fork. The 1964 catalog does not have a picture of the standard painted frame Spaceliner, so I really  do not know whether the standard bikes had these or not. Lets just say that I want to turn my 'liner into custom a deluxe equipped standard bike. I want to dress the bike out, in other words, minus the chrome frame.
> 
> Jim.




Those truss bars, as you call them, weren't available on the deluxe Spaceliners.  They were, however, available on six of the mid-range Spaceliners (there were 20 total Spaceliner models in 64-65 and 30 models in 66-68).  As you can see from the picture I posted above, the truss bars were not standard on the model #46303 that you have.

You can find the truss bars on the following models.  
#46940 mens 26", 1-speed, non-deluxe
#46980 mens 26", 2-speed, non-deluxe
#46960 boys 24", 1-speed, non-deluxe
#46950 ladies 26", 1-speed, non-deluxe
#46990 ladies 26", 2-speed, non-deluxe
#46970 girls 24", 2-speed, non-deluxe

FYI, none of these models were equipped with a springer fork, and they were also missing rear tail lights.  They did come with front head lights and a horn, the same as found on the deluxe versions.


----------



## BrentP

Edit: see previous post... both posts combined as one


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I kind of figured that out. But all the extra stuff that I'm doing to it is just a wrench turn away from being removed, as the underlying base bike itself does not need to be altered at all to add these parts. I could imagine, back in the day, you could have probably walk into the parts and service department at a Sears store, and order these extra parts for your kid's bike, and bolt them on if you wanted to, but as you say, it would have been much easier to buy a deluxe chrome one, and get it all from the get go.
You are right. It looks nice, and that is what I'm after.

Oh, by the way, this bike had the original Allstate safety tread whitewall tires, which I have removed but saved, had a Goodyear triple circle date code showing the first quarter of 1964, as I have the bicycle tire date code deciphering sheet that explains how to date your old tires, so that is probably when this bike was made. Not in 1966. I checked and double checked this with several outside sources, and they all confirm this date.  

Jim.


----------



## BrentP

Schwinndemonium said:


> You are right. It looks nice, and that is what I'm after.
> 
> Jim.




Yep, she's sweet and doesn't need much.  If you get the paint done, it'll look gorgeous.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*Got my truss bar set coming!*

Izee2 came through again for me! He had a friend who found me the exact truss rod assembly. It's from a Murray Meteor Flite. Murray built the Spaceliner for Sears. It is already on it's way to me. Thanks, to everyone who helped me here, and on the SchwinnBikeForum.

Jim.


----------



## puddlz

My 2 will be coming outta paint in a week then was thinking to list them to move in time for the holidays, too many hobbies.


----------



## Larmo63

*Here is our pair*


----------



## drabe

Here's one I restored a year or so ago. I've been thinking about repainting the tank and rack a more accurate color though. I've got more pics/details in my album.


----------



## SlyRed

*J.C. Higgins Flighliner*

Here's my chrome framed Flightliner.  I bought it locally (Chicago suburbs) this summer from another middle-aged guy who'd had it in safe keeping for ten years or so.  I disassembled the bike down to the bare frame so that I could repack all the bearings and clean every part meticulously.  The bike is about 98% complete.


----------



## jd56

Larmo63, drabe and SlyRed...beautiful examples and a great picture for those that need the reference.
I must admit that when the wife and I cruise the Va Beach boardwalk on our Astro Flites there are many headturners and finger pointers (admirers).
These chromed frames and the vibrant red and teal or blue colors are a great match and really pop.

Thanks for posting.
JD
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy

*Can't touch dis!*

Check out whats gonna be at COPAKE this year! A 1961 Firestone Silver Cruiser! That is the first model year for the Huffy-built "Silver-bikes".

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...789&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=9&lang=En


----------



## jd56

Seems a fair price at $100-150.
Shame it's a girls bike.


----------



## kngtmat

Nice beautiful bikes since the last time I looked, as soon as I get rid of some bikes I will finally get to my Spaceliner.


----------



## kenspaceliners

*1963 Flightliner*

JD56 I bet you remember this bike. Many of pieces came from a girls JC Higgins donor bike I bought from JD also. Recent upgrade was a Bendix kick back. I now have all the pieces to build it back stock, maybe some day.
Kenny


----------



## jd56

Kenny is that the chromed frame I gave you or did I sell it to you? Dont matter I want it back....lol
 If I only new you had the magic, I would have had you do all my work and just sit back and reap the finger pointing from the admirers.
Still havent forgot the ride we talked about but just been too dang busy to do anything enjoyable.
We may have to wait for the spring.
Nice job on the Higgins.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldandintheway

*24" Spaceliner in rare  "Coppertone"*

Why, Why, Why do people paint bikes?? I just picked up this "one-of-a-kind", Coppertone Spaceliner - a 24" tire bike.  I believe the 24" models were made only in '64 & '65. Green paint & chrome undernearh. _I also picked up a gallon of laquer thinner & some rubber gloves at the Home Depot on my way home! _


----------



## jd56

oldandintheway said:


> Why, Why, Why do people paint bikes?? I just picked up this "one-of-a-kind", Coppertone Spaceliner - a 24" tire bike.  I believe the 24" models were made only in '64 & '65. Green paint & chrome undernearh. _I also picked up a gallon of laquer thinner & some rubber gloves at the Home Depot on my way home! _




So this was an original coppertone or was it green?
Either way Ive never seen either color on any type of chrome spaceliner styled bike.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP

oldandintheway said:


> I believe the 24" models were made only in '64 & '65.




The 24" boys and girls models were made during the entire Spaceliner run, but the design (and model number) changed in '66.  It looks like you have the deluxe 24" girls bike (model 46971) that was built in '64 & '65.  After that the design changed to the thrust forward configuration and the 24" girls deluxe became model 46972 from '66 through '68.

What's the serial number, by the way?


----------



## caprice classics

*Heres my 24 inch spaceliner*

Heres my spaceliner all original except for the seat,flashlight holder and mickey mouse horn.


----------



## caprice classics

another picture of my spaceliner


----------



## jd56

*Nice 7 bar*



caprice classics said:


> View attachment 74526
> 
> another picture of my spaceliner




Caprice, thanks for posting the pic.
Nice mens 7 bar.  
I assume the tanklight is inop?
Did you repaint the tank and rear rack?

These 7 bar parts are hard to find and having them all together is a plus.


----------



## kngtmat

Good looking bikes, It would be cool if someone made reproduction tanks and rat trap springer forks like they do the Schwinn's tanks & forks.


----------



## caprice classics

jd56 said:


> Caprice, thanks for posting the pic.
> Nice mens 7 bar.
> I assume the tanklight is inop?
> Did you repaint the tank and rear rack?
> 
> These 7 bar parts are hard to find and having them all together is a plus.




thanks jd56,the tank light works,the bike has its original paint and has not had any steel wool to it the chrome is skuff free,been kept indoors all it life.


----------



## redman007

*2 for the road...Spaceliners, Spaceliners, my o my*

JD,

Here's the two Spaceliners I just picked up two days ago.... I havn't touched them yet.  Bought them both in a packaged deal... Already working on getting them complete and back to their original appearance; Many thanks to you and Brent for the pictures and research material... 

I feel the addiction coming !!!!! 

View attachment 96713View attachment 96714View attachment 96715View attachment 96716View attachment 96717


----------



## jd56

DJ nice pair. Two for one is the way picks should be. And two liners to boot, you just cant beet that.
Thanks for posting the pics here.
I'll keep an eye out for the girls tank. They do pop up every once in a while. Usually on a complete bike though.
Because these are plastic tanks they usually are cracked or damaged in some way. But, girls bikes are more likely to materialize than the ever elusive boys model.

JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

*65 Western Flyer Strato Flyer*

Seems I forgot to show this one off here.
1965 Western Flyer "Strato Flyer"
It needs the correct seat but all else is correct. The Chromed frame needs the foxed clearcoat removed (my fingers hurt all ready just thinking about it).

Love these lenses!!












Added the coveted hard to find taillight


----------



## jd56

*64 girls Monark Silver King*

Here is an all correct near mint 1964 badged Monark (Huffy built) Silver King. This is a beauty.
Even has the always broken front fender ornament tail fin. 






The Dual Switch panel....ahhhhh!







And of course the hard to find rear taillight and rear rack complete.


----------



## jd56

*Nice ladies Spaceliner*

Not mine (yet) but it deserves a showing
Ladies Spaceliner deluxe (minus the 2 spd kickback). Believe the grips are wrong as well. It's a shame the chromed spinner hub is no longer chromed.






The dual switch panel.


----------



## crashandburn

*Spaceliner Deluxe all original even the tubes and tires*

So I picked this up awhile back on craigslist. Complete rust bucket. Still working on her. She has the original allstate sears tires and allstate sears tubes. Rides like a champ. Love it. All lights work. just had to clean the contacts a little. hope you enjoy.

thanks
Jb-


----------



## jd56

Nice 7bar JB
Thanks for posting....beware of the future finger pointing and headturners!!


----------



## crashandburn

*thanks*

Thanks jd56. Not sure what these are worth these days. I know the 7bars are hard to find. 100% og down to the tubes and tires. All lights and horn work as well. 

Thanks


----------



## krateman

JD, I just love those tanklight bikes. The chrome Spaceliner bikes were made for Sears, also? Did the men's bike just come in red or could you get it in blue? I'm gonna buy one from you someday, whenever I can finish my '73 Orange Krate project. Thanks for starting the thread. I'll have to read the rest of it. You got me interested in tanklight bikes. I need one to cruise around on. Of course, I'll have to get my wife a tanklight bike, if she wants one.


----------



## jd56

JB....value on the all complete men's 7bar can get crazy depending on the time of year or season. Spring, when everyone is ready to ride....can go for upwards of $400.....however in the off season you can possibly find one in the $250 range. 
Because this is the plastic tanked model they are hard to find without damage unlike their older brother metal straight bar version. 
Nice looking bike you have for sure. The elusive men's and girls 7bar model is still in my wish list.
 I must admit, with the number of bikes I presently own, the chromed framed forward thrusted tanklight models will probably never depart from my collection. I do LOVE my chromed framed "Spaceliner" styled bikes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

*61 Huffy Silver Jet*

Not mine but, it deserves a showing
First year of the Huffy Silver Jet, so I was informed.
He's a beauty.


----------



## crashandburn

*Thanks*

Thanks JD56 for the info. I do enjoy cruisin the spaceliner. Alot of pointing and ooosss and ahhhs. I just look over and blast the horn a few times and flash the lights. Great fun on these bikes!


----------



## Hozer

Nice spacliner bikes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc

*Then there was 3....*









The wife loves the purple one.  I just finished that one.  The men's Spaceliner is totally original, even the Allstate tires.  Tail light looked brand new inside, works great.  

Mike


----------



## BrentP

mickeyc said:


> The men's Spaceliner is totally original, even the Allstate tires.  Tail light looked brand new inside, works great.
> 
> Mike



Wow... you really scored on that one.  It looks great.


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

*spaceliner*

here is mine..unrestored with original tires


----------



## BrentP

Babyboomerbikes said:


> here is mine..unrestored with original tiresView attachment 168830



That is quite possibly the nicest, original condition, Spaceliner I've ever seen.  If you ever get the urge to sell, shoot me a message


----------



## jd56

Just picked this one up.
1966 AMC tanklight.









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## HIDDEN

Picked these two up today in a package deal.


----------



## jd56

HIDDEN said:


> Picked these two up today in a package deal.
> View attachment 182129View attachment 182130



Nice HIDDEN.
painted frame looks to be a Western Flyer.
Chrome looks to be close to an all original Deluxe Spaceliner. I'll assume it is a dual switched tanklight model. Rare to find these with the tailight lens.
Needs the correct pedals.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## HIDDEN

jd56 said:


> Nice HIDDEN.
> painted frame looks to be a Western Flyer.
> Chrome looks to be close to an all original Deluxe Spaceliner. I'll assume it is a dual switched tanklight model. Rare to find these with the tailight lens.
> Needs the correct pedals.
> 
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




Ya, the painted frame is a western flyer cosmic flyer. They both seem to be fairly original. The Spaceliner is a springer deluxe with the two speed hub.


----------



## Roy

*Spaceliner ?*

I have what I think is a spaceliner but the stamping on the left lower is ( MOW  64x10  594947 can someone tell me what I have thanks


----------



## BrentP

Roy said:


> I have what I think is a spaceliner but the stamping on the left lower is ( MOW  64x10  594947 can someone tell me what I have thanks




This is a copy of what I posted in your other thread about this.

_If the serial number starts with MOW, then it definitely isn't a Spaceliner (or any other bike from Sears).  Sears serial numbers begin with 502.

MO signifies it was built by Murray.  Murray built bikes under their own brand name as well as under contract for many other brands (even though Murray built many bikes under the Sears or J.C. Higgins label for Sears, the serial numbers will always start with 502).

The W indicates it was built in 1963 (which incidentally pre-dates the first year of Spaceliner production, anyway).

64 indicates the model (but I'm not familiar enough to tell you what it is).

The X10 indicates the bike was built for Western Auto, which means the bike brand is a *Western Flyer*.  This is the key bit of info. you're looking for.

Once you post a picture, somebody will be able to identify your bike model pretty quickly._


----------



## Roy

Thanks this has really helped me, I am waiting for my son to help me take pictures and post, he is familiar with it. the bike is not complete and not worth a lot but love to search out and find information on old stuff.


----------



## MaxGlide

My 7 tank space liner with working light and working rear, flashing tail light. Original Allstate tires in perfect condition, no wear or cracking and Allstate tubes. though front lens was broken in transit and had to replace that.




A chrome, girls space liner i got for a friend. All original down to Allstate tires and tubes (now stored and riding on new rubber) Everything works, including the rear, flashing tail light


----------



## truknamedsue

this was my flightliner i parted it out. still have frame, tank , pedals, seat and rack.


----------



## truknamedsue




----------



## Levine

kenspaceliners said:


> My Spaceliner started off as bare frame bought off ebay. I scrounged up enough parts to build it to look like a drag bike. I just bought a nice womans Spaceliner and transfered the parts over to my mens bike. I still need to hunt down a second gerneration tank and chainguard.
> Kenny
> View attachment 523836
> View attachment 523837
> View attachment 523838
> View attachment 523839



I'm an old guy hunting for an almost as old Flightliner, but I just have to say you've done an incredible job of bringing the old and new together.  You really show off the timeless beauty of that old Spaceliner design.  Bravo!


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist

Not everyones cup of tea but perfect for cruising the french quarter at night, Mardi Gras anyone?  




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211193342454044


----------



## Jim Barnard

My Western Flyer Strato- Flite in fair and original condition... except where I put a solo polo light in the round hole where the rack light should be!



 

One of my favorite bikes in as found condition. Still has the ww allstate tires.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Here's my '64  ( I believe )    just got it today.    Wanted one for a while...............just wasn't in the cards..............till now !     serial # 502  469210  259023       Was reading earlier bout the #'s Identifying the Year/model .     Any thoughts ?     figured I show it to ya'all .    Happy riding













View attachment 753030

View attachment 753031


----------



## BrentP

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Here's my '64  ( I believe )    just got it today.    Wanted one for a while...............just wasn't in the cards..............till now !     serial # 502  469210  259023       Was reading earlier bout the #'s Identifying the Year/model .     Any thoughts ?     figured I show it to ya'all .    Happy riding



The serial number won't tell you when it was manufactured, but if it still has the original Allstate tires, the date code on the tires will give you a good idea.  

Here's a link to learn how to decipher the tire date code. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/90887807@N06/36651041165/in/album-72157685301800743/


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

1964 I believe


----------



## Space66

Here are a couple of Spaceliners..


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

One of my customs


----------



## racie35

Spaceliners are cooler than schwinns


----------



## stoney

Here is my '64. Found in the last couple of months.


----------



## racie35

The only reason they make schwinns is because sears couldn't make enough of the spaceliner for public demand.   Way I see it anyway


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## GTs58

racie35 said:


> The only reason they make schwinns is because sears couldn't make enough of the spaceliner for public demand.   Way I see it anyway





The only reason they made Volkswagons is because Yugo couldn't keep up with the demand.


----------



## racie35

The above is also fact


----------



## AndyA

Well, this specimen started out life with a shiny coat of chrome but, by the time I acquired it, the years and the elements had changed that to a coat of iron oxide.  I approached it with a range of abrasives and a couple of rattle cans of Krylon Satin Metallic Nickel. I was going for a mid-century jet fighter look (see photo of F-84 Thunderjet). It ain't chrome, but it's OK.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## ThorH

Any thoughts on a year of this Western Flyer Strato Flyer?


----------



## AndyA

Dear Mr. ThorH:
I don't know how to figure the exact year of your Strato Flyer, but I can tell you when Sears sold similar bikes. Your bike generally matches the Sears J.C. Higgins Flightliners, which were manufactured by Murray and sold from 1958 thru 1963. Spaceliners, which had a different frame, were offered in 1964 and 1965. Your bike does have one Spaceliner feature, i.e., the plastic cap on the chain wheel. I have a Western Flyer girls model that also has a cap (see pic). The cap may serve as an air intake for the crank turbo-supercharger. 

Gotta love the air-to-air, fender-mounted missile system on your Flyer. Much better than strapping your homework books to the front rack. Have fun.


----------



## BrentP

AndyA said:


> Dear Mr. ThorH:
> Spaceliners, which had a different frame, were offered in 1964 and 1965.



1964 through '68, actually (5 years).


----------



## Rivnut

I've picked up a couple of Flightliners in the past couple of months.  Both need some help in the paint areas.  What is everyone using for the red and green colors for racks, etc.  










I also picked up a couple of later production Murrays to use for fenders, chainrings, wheels and tires.  I figured $50 for the pair would save me a few $$$.



But my biggest question is about the paint.
TIA 
Ed


----------



## AndyA

Ed:
My 1960 Flightliner sports Dupli-color 317 Currant Red from a rattle can.


----------



## Rollo

...  My 1968 ...


----------



## SteveF

Something I've been working on. I got it as a bare frame and built it the way I wanted.


----------



## Sven

Not a chrome edition , but part of the family.


----------



## Jmpierce

This is mine. I got it 5 years ago in this condition. I haven't done much with it yet, plans are to restore it to ridable condition. Needs wheels...


----------



## SteveF




----------



## Bike Mike

Rockit! said:


> View attachment 518908
> 
> I believe you would call it a "survivor"....right down to the original tubes.



Really nice to have an original 3 red band bike


----------



## Bike Mike

Larmo63 said:


> *Here is our pair*
> 
> View attachment 529026
> View attachment 529027



Love the saddle bags


----------



## Bike Mike

Babyboomerbikes said:


> *spaceliner*
> 
> here is mine..unrestored with original tiresView attachment 168830



That's a really clean original


----------



## Bike Mike

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Here's my '64  ( I believe )    just got it today.    Wanted one for a while...............just wasn't in the cards..............till now !     serial # 502  469210  259023       Was reading earlier bout the #'s Identifying the Year/model .     Any thoughts ?     figured I show it to ya'all .    Happy riding
> 
> View attachment 753027
> 
> View attachment 753028
> 
> View attachment 753029
> 
> View attachment 753030
> 
> View attachment 753031
> 
> View attachment 753032
> 
> View attachment 753033
> 
> View attachment 753034



I like the flyer speedometer


----------



## Bike Mike

SteveF said:


> Something I've been working on. I got it as a bare frame and built it the way I wanted.View attachment 1090916



Love that radio


----------



## SteveF

Bike Mike said:


> Love that radio



Thanks! I thought it fit the character of the bike pretty well.


----------



## Bike Mike

Heres my 64 I purchased from the original owner who got it for Christmas '63


----------



## SteveF

Bike Mike said:


> Heres my 64 I purchased from the original owner who got it for Christmas '63
> 
> View attachment 1120381
> 
> View attachment 1120382
> 
> View attachment 1120383
> 
> View attachment 1120384



That's awesome! I love original owner Christmas bikes. The speedo looks great on the spaceliner.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Astroflight


----------



## Bike Mike

Pleased with my Troy plaid stadium blanket and plaid thermos kit. My Wife laughs "You and your toys"


----------



## SteveF

Bike Mike said:


> Pleased with my Troy plaid stadium blanket and plaid thermos kit. My Wife laughs "You and your toys"
> 
> View attachment 1121207
> 
> View attachment 1121210



Nice!  The "toys" keep us going!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Finally ,  Someones gettin' some use outta that back rack !!       Good job Mike !!


----------



## Wanted33

I know it's an older thread, but I gotta get mine in here so it will be in good company. I picked this '61 Flightliner up in Little River, SC from a gentleman cleaning out his Uncle's garage.

When I picked it up




When I took it apart








When I was putting it back together. As soon as I get the wheels back from the "Wizard of rims" @bikemonkey (Mike) I'll post pics of the completion.


----------



## jd56

Thx for keeping this tread alive

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut

Seeing as how this thread is directed mainly at the Spaceliner crowd, I'm going to post a "wanted" for my 59/60 Flightliner.  I need a correct tank for mine.  Like the one in this picture. Thanks, E'd


----------



## Wanted33

Rivnut said:


> Seeing as how this thread is directed mainly at the Spaceliner crowd, I'm going to post a "wanted" for my 59/60 Flightliner.  I need a correct tank for mine.  Like the one in this picture. Thanks, E'd
> 
> View attachment 1160659




I will keep a weather eye out for a tank Ed.


----------



## Rivnut

Wanted33 said:


> I will keep a weather eye out for a tank Ed.



Thank you sir.  No big hurry.


----------



## jd56

Been awhile since I showed off the 1965 Astro Flite couple.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin

racie35 said:


> The only reason they make schwinns is because sears couldn't make enough of the spaceliner for public demand.   Way I see it anyway



Correct! The Sears bike factory also made Sears refrigerators,wrenches, minibikes and lawn furniture. They couldn't keep up with demand


----------



## Roger Henning

Sears did not have a factory.  Those bike were made by Murray.  Roger


----------



## PCHiggin

Roger Henning said:


> Sears did not have a factory.  Those bike were made by Murray.  Roger



No kidding teach? LOL! It was meant for a chuckle


----------



## Cpshockl

I’ve had this for 2 years and I’m finally working on it. Anyone know what model it is? Can’t seem to find a match on the serial number thread. The number is MO5...64 567192. This is my first time attempting to refurbish a bike and I can’t seem to figure out what the original looked like. Anyone know where I can get a tank? Are they really hard to find?
I just learned from the CABE that it’s a “space weight” bike and I’m in love with these bikes. Considering buying a more complete one to refurbish. I want a tank with the horn and lights!


----------



## BrentP

You can't find it in the serial number reference because it isn't a Spaceliner.  I can't tell you for sure what it is, other than to say it's a Murray, but someone else no doubt can.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I posted the story on how I lucked into this back when I got it but I guess not in this thread. Really amazing condition on this one.  I'm starting to hanker for a girls 7 to match.


----------



## Cpshockl

BrentP said:


> You can't find it in the serial number reference because it isn't a Spaceliner.  I can't tell you for sure what it is, other than to say it's a Murray, but someone else no doubt can.



Yea sorry I confuse Spaceliner with all these Murray bikes with similar frames. I was referring to the thread on Murray serial numbers. The closest I can find is an Astro Flite?


----------



## Wanted33

Cpshockl said:


> Yea sorry I confuse Spaceliner with all these Murray bikes with similar frames. I was referring to the thread on Murray serial numbers. The closest I can find is an Astro Flite?




Not to worry, Murray made many of the "Space Bikes". My J.C. Higgins Flightliner was made by Murray for Sears. They also made the "Space" frame for several other companies. It looks like you have a '65 model Murray, but the sprocket is different than the pictures I've seen. Here is a serial number chart along with some post that may help you out.









						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Wanted33

Oh, I forgot to post a pic of mine on the ground. The search for original pedals continues.


----------



## dasberger

Rivnut said:


> Seeing as how this thread is directed mainly at the Spaceliner crowd, I'm going to post a "wanted" for my 59/60 Flightliner.  I need a correct tank for mine.  Like the one in this picture. Thanks, E'd
> 
> View attachment 1160659




I've got a tank... no bezel or light and its a light only model no horn.  PM if interested


----------



## MrCrazyHair

jd56 said:


> Been awhile since I showed off the 1965 Astro Flite couple.
> View attachment 1161301
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk






Just incase you didnt have this. It was in the Murray manufacturers catalogue 1963. First bike in the book.


----------



## Rivnut

Still on the back burner where it has been sitting for a couple of years now.  Anyone know of an off the shelf match for the aqua paint?


----------



## MYMURRAYS

While not Spaceliners here are my two space age styled bikes. 1961 Murray Sonic Flite (original except tires) and a Sears Flightliner with original Allstate tires (original except grips & pedals). Not sure of the year of the Sears those serial numbers drive me crazy.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

MYMURRAYS said:


> While not Spaceliners here are my two space age styled bikes. 1961 Murray Sonic Flite (original except tires) and a Sears Flightliner with original Allstate tires (original except grips & pedals). Not sure of the year of the Sears those serial numbers drive me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 1466478
> 
> View attachment 1466482
> 
> View attachment 1466483
> 
> View attachment 1466485



Ive nailed down the understanding of the sears serial numbers pretty well. 
Do you have an image of the numbers? 
P.S. Amazing Bikes!
I like the 61 Mens bike


----------



## MYMURRAYS

MrCrazyHair said:


> Ive nailed down the understanding of the sears serial numbers pretty well.
> Do you have an image of the numbers?
> P.S. Amazing Bikes!
> I like the 61 Mens bike



MrCrazy, here are the two numbers on the Sears bike.  I think the one on the rear dropout is the important one but I am not sure. Yes I thing the 61 is neat. Did not need it but had to have it when I saw it listed! I have never seen another 61 Sonic Flite posted any place. Thanks


----------



## Rivnut

The 4631 is the model number. That number is also the number that was used for ordering parts. The number coincides with the catalog number. Once you find the number in the catalog, you’ll know the year. There is no chronology for Sears bicycle numbers, you just have to search year by year.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

MYMURRAYS said:


> MrCrazy, here are the two numbers on the Sears bike.  I think the one on the rear dropout is the important one but I am not sure. Yes I thing the 61 is neat. Did not need it but had to have it when I saw it listed! I have never seen another 61 Sonic Flite posted any place. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1466557
> 
> View attachment 1466558



Here it is in the fall 1962 Sears catalog for bikes in 63. Model # 46311


----------



## MYMURRAYS

MrCrazyHair said:


> Here it is in the fall 1962 Sears catalog for bikes in 63. Model # 46311
> View attachment 1466803
> View attachment 1466804


----------



## MYMURRAYS

So it is a 63, Thanks!


----------



## Rivnut

@MYMURRAYS I have the matching 1963 boys Flightliner, model #4630. I’m trying to thin the herd and the Flightliner is one that I would sell If you’d be interested.


MYMURRAYS said:


> So it is a 63, Thanks!


----------



## MYMURRAYS

Rivnut said:


> @MYMURRAYS I have the matching 1963 boys Flightliner, model #4630. I’m trying to thin the herd and the Flightliner is one that I would sell If you’d be interested.



I would love too but I just had keen surgery and am incapacitated for the next few months. I need to thin out my herd also before I add any more, I am out of space!


----------



## MYMURRAYS

Rivnut said:


> @MYMURRAYS I have the matching 1963 boys Flightliner, model #4630. I’m trying to thin the herd and the Flightliner is one that I would sell If you’d be interested.



I was thinking, do you have any photos of the bike and what would you be asking? Thanks.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

MYMURRAYS said:


> I was thinking, do you have any photos of the bike and what would you be asking? Thanks.



He planted that seed and now watching the flower grow!  These things are like Pringles, once you pop the top, the fun don't stop!


----------



## MYMURRAYS

MrCrazyHair said:


> He planted that seed and now watching the flower grow!  These things are like Pringles, once you pop the top, the fun don't stop!



Oh don't I know it! I have the Sonic Flite & Flightliner in the living room along with a Huffy Eldorado, a Schwinn Catalina and Tiger in the dinning room, family room has 5 bikes in it and about 10 in the "bike room"!


----------



## MrCrazyHair

Gheesh, I'm already looking all over locally thinking about another. My wife is like where the hell are you gonna put more bikes. The Astro Flite I picked up is sitting in dining room.  I was cleaning it up in the driveway, listening to some old school music and feeling like a teenager again. Now I'm hooked. lol


----------



## Rivnut

I can take some.  Right now I have the tank off so that I can get the bezel redone.  I'll get it together in a day or so and post a picture.  I'll have to give some thought to the price.  I'll check to see what the River Cruise through Germany is and get back to you when I post the pictures.

Ed


MYMURRAYS said:


> I was thinking, do you have any photos of the bike and what would you be asking? Thanks.


----------



## MrCrazyHair

What year would this one be? 
Waiting to hear back about it.


----------



## Rivnut

Need a picture of the serial number.


----------



## Rivnut

@MYMURRAYS Here are some pictures of the Flightliner I have that you might be interested in. 




The 4 at the beginning of the serial number is hard to see; I had to remove the axle nut to expose it



I took the tank off and sent the bezel to a "friend" of mine who said he could rechrome it. I put it all back together put didn't put it on the bike; figured 1) if I keep it, I'll be removing it to paint anyway, 2) if I sell it, I would want to pack the tank separately. The chrome on the wheels and fenders cleans up easily with 0000 steel wool. I bought this bike from the original owner. The main reason was because it is so complete. Original seat, and everything. The tubes hold air the tires match and are not cracked or suffering from dry rot.  Here are some more pictures. 












The battery tray is pristine


Study the pictures. If you want more pictures, tell me of what.  Think it over and let me know what you think of it.  I wish that I was in as good of shape when I was 58 years old. 😁

Ed


----------



## MYMURRAYS

Rivnut said:


> @MYMURRAYS Here are some pictures of the Flightliner I have that you might be interested in. View attachment 1468289
> 
> The 4 at the beginning of the serial number is hard to see; I had to remove the axle nut to expose itView attachment 1468290
> 
> I took the tank off and sent the bezel to a "friend" of mine who said he could rechrome it. I put it all back together put didn't put it on the bike; figured 1) if I keep it, I'll be removing it to paint anyway, 2) if I sell it, I would want to pack the tank separately. The chrome on the wheels and fenders cleans up easily with 0000 steel wool. I bought this bike from the original owner. The main reason was because it is so complete. Original seat, and everything. The tubes hold air the tires match and are not cracked or suffering from dry rot.  Here are some more pictures.
> View attachment 1468292
> 
> View attachment 1468293
> 
> View attachment 1468294
> 
> View attachment 1468295
> 
> View attachment 1468296
> 
> View attachment 1468297
> 
> The battery tray is pristine
> View attachment 1468299
> 
> Study the pictures. If you want more pictures, tell me of what.  Think it over and let me know what you think of it.  I wish that I was in as good of shape when I was 58 years old. 😁
> 
> Ed



Wow! Very nice. Seems to be in about the same shape as my girls Flightliner. I am still thinking about it. They would make a nice pair. Let me know what you are thinking about for a price.


----------



## Rivnut

I was smitten and paid $250 for it.  I'll sell it for the same, but you'll be responsible for shipping.


----------



## MYMURRAYS

Rivnut said:


> I was smitten and paid $250 for it.  I'll sell it for the same, but you'll be responsible for shipp


----------



## MYMURRAYS

That is a great price. I am still thinking about it. I will let you know.


----------



## Rivnut

It will be here.


----------



## ian

I have a rat-trap springer that would fit perfectly.


----------



## Schwinny

A guy here in town made a cool chopper out out of one. I dont like the pedals but the rest seems to fit.


----------



## Schwinny

Rivnut said:


> @MYMURRAYS Here are some pictures of the Flightliner I have that you might be interested in. View attachment 1468289
> 
> The 4 at the beginning of the serial number is hard to see; I had to remove the axle nut to expose itView attachment 1468290
> 
> I took the tank off and sent the bezel to a "friend" of mine who said he could rechrome it. I put it all back together put didn't put it on the bike; figured 1) if I keep it, I'll be removing it to paint anyway, 2) if I sell it, I would want to pack the tank separately. The chrome on the wheels and fenders cleans up easily with 0000 steel wool. I bought this bike from the original owner. The main reason was because it is so complete. Original seat, and everything. The tubes hold air the tires match and are not cracked or suffering from dry rot.  Here are some more pictures.
> View attachment 1468292
> 
> View attachment 1468293
> 
> View attachment 1468294
> 
> View attachment 1468295
> 
> View attachment 1468296
> 
> View attachment 1468297
> 
> The battery tray is pristine
> View attachment 1468299
> 
> Study the pictures. If you want more pictures, tell me of what.  Think it over and let me know what you think of it.  I wish that I was in as good of shape when I was 58 years old. 😁
> 
> Ed



That twin double bar frame is a keeper... 👍


----------



## Rivnut

ian said:


> I have a rat-trap springer that would fit perfectly.



One reason that I’m considering selling this bike is because I have both a girls (all chrome) and boys bike with the front springer forks. The boys bike is a 59 for which I’m needing a tank.


----------



## ian

Rivnut said:


> One reason that I’m considering selling this bike is because I have both a girls (all chrome) and boys bike with the front springer forks. The boys bike is a 59 for which I’m needing a tank.



Cool. It's just a thought.


----------



## Trilobite

Here are several photos of a ‘64 Spaceliner I am finishing up. Did an oxalic acid dip on the frameset (It was terribly discolored.), and after removing all the clear coat, lots of buff work with a wheel and White Diamond polish. The tank and rack were powdercoated with Illusion Red and the chain guard and fork socks sprayed with translucent metallic red. All bearings were repacked, and although I have the original horn/light bezel, the innards were missing, so I fitted repros. The taillight works well, but I need to fiddle with the horn and light switches. The bike rides extremely well. I always wanted one, and thought that if the Jetsons rode bikes, this is what they would ride!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

@Trilobite ,  Your work looks fantastic.  Thanks for sharing your photo's .  and- YES if the Jetsons rode bicycles .......this would be the one !   I also ride mine occasionally . It never fails to get comments  😁   You might try @shawnatvintagespokes for the headlight parts. They helped me with my horn and light set up. Ride safe !


----------



## Trilobite

Beautiful! Ditto on your work, and thanks. Those red grips are a nice bit of “pop,” and the speedo is a nice bit of bling! 👏🏻


----------



## Threespeedmafia

Hello Fall


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Forgot to add this one in this thread:  Been casually looking for a girls forward thrust to go with my boys. Picked this one up about 6 weeks ago. I’ve been lucky to find really nice examples of Spaceliners. I don’t think this one ever had a nut or screw removed. Original tires (dated 4th quarter of 65) and tubes. Battery box like new. Cleaned contacts and light turned on!. This is the base model but great condition and my matching boys is also a base model. Naively I think I am done with the space fleet unless a 24” shows up.


----------



## GTBruiser

Another one!


----------

